# Police Officer Bart Child



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Bart Child United States Department of Defense - Fort Huachuca Police Department, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Thursday, August 18, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 29
Tour of Duty: 4 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Heart attack
Location: Arizona
Date of Incident: August 18, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Bart Child died after collapsing during the running portion of the department's physical agility test.

He was completing a 1.5 mile run on the base's track when he collapsed. He was transported to Sierra Vista Regional Health Center where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Child had served with the Department of Army Civilian Police for four years, and had just transferred to Fort Huachuca the previous month. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

United States Department of Defense - Fort Huachuca Police Department
Directorate of Emergency Serv
Fort Huachuca, AZ 85613

Phone: (520) 533-3232


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Child


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

RIP 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

R.I.P. Officer child


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

